# Il Marchio impone il nome e la lingua si trasforma



## DavìdV

Quanti marchi di fabbrica che voi conoscete hanno "imposto" il loro nome al prodotto? Se possibile spiegare il perchè!

Esempio, leggevo in un forum che il Pinguino (De Longhi)
è pseudomino di condizonatore portatile. Grazie ad anni di pubblicità.
Io ho conosciuto la nipote di Birò. Suo nonno inventò la penna a sfera, mi disse che gli venne l'idea giocando a bocce: grazie alla scia nera che ha lasciato, appunto questa, sulla sabbia dopo aver attraversato un terreno con del catrame. Dopo un pò di anni vendette il brevetto ma ancora oggi la penna a sfere la chiamiamo Biro (Birò)

Grazie per i vostri interventi!


----------



## sabrinita85

Me ne vengono in mente alcuni:

*- sottilette
- scotch
- mocio
- post-it
- walkman
- rimmel
- scottex*

Spiegare il perché non è sempre facile.
Nella maggioranza dei casi, comunque, il nome originario della marca resta perché magari è stata la prima a commercializzare tale prodotto.


----------



## housecameron

Mi viene in mente _*ferodo*._
Qui ce ne sono molti altri:
http://www.parolata.it/Utili/Etimologie/Marchi.htm

Credo però che questo fenomeno sia destinato a scomparire, tenuto conto dell'attuale (feroce) concorrenza fra aziende produttrici.


----------



## SunDraw

housecameron said:


> Mi viene in mente _*ferodo*._
> Qui ce ne sono molti altri:
> http://www.parolata.it/Utili/Etimologie/Marchi.htm
> Credo però che questo fenomeno sia destinato a scomparire, tenuto conto dell'attuale (feroce) concorrenza fra aziende produttrici.


 
(A parte le nostalgie di qualche nonno per l'Idrolitina) Anche la _brugola_?! e il _clacson_?!
Formidabile raccolta.

A me "_i ferodi_" han sempre intrigato, anche per il dubbio sull'accento. Finché ho scoperto che le nuove generazioni di meccanici preferiscono decisamente _pastiglie (dei freni)_ e amen.

Resta la nota questione del dare il nome alle nuove cose, e il fastidio per il tentativo brutalmente interessato da parte dei produttori di farne cosa propria.
"Nomina nuda tenemus", si ma "nos" chi?
Ah questo diritto di proprietà, che guerra...


----------



## kittykate

Il _cotton fioc_ 

caterina


----------



## DavìdV

E' incredibile come la nostra storia, abitudini, frammenti di vita si legano ad una parola. E questa vive ancor più del prodotto stesso, della fabbrica, della moda e arriva fino a noi. Io per esempio molte parole che avete menzionato non li avrei mai abbinate ad un marchio ma più a dei ricordi.
Brucola, quante ore con mio nonno passate sotto l'apetto a passargli le chiavi.
Rimmel non l'avrei mai associato ad una marca!
La Cola ? (Coka Cola)
Grazie ancora.
Chi più ne ha ne metta! Ora quelle più comuni sono uscite quali altre usciranno?


----------



## DavìdV

Autogrill può essere considerato?


----------



## Dracoo

Autogrill è il nome della catena di "ristoranti". Alla fine ce n'è uno anche in piazza Duomo a Milano!


----------



## housecameron

Cosa ne dite di "merolone" ? 
E' un marchio registrato..


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> Cosa ne dite di "merolone" ?
> E' un marchio registrato..


Cos'è un _merolone_?


----------



## housecameron

Merolone: maschio superdotato, ma anche il suo attributo 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerio_Merola


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> Merolone: maschio superdotato, ma anche il suo attributo
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerio_Merola


Ah capisco. Non l'avevo mai sentito.


----------



## dolanf

Saluti a tutti.
Mi pare non sia stata citata la nutella; tempo fa poi i fazzoletti di carta erano tutti kleenex e le suole di gomma scolpita vibram.

Domenico


----------



## DavìdV

Forse è anche da considerare le Superga. Oggi molte marche le imitano ma vengino sempre chiamate così. Anche la All-Star se non sbaglio.
Chissà se Jeans originariamente era un marchio di pantaloni che a dato il nome al particolare tessuto?


----------



## Mariano50

dolanf said:


> Saluti a tutti.
> Mi pare non sia stata citata la nutella; tempo fa poi i fazzoletti di carta erano tutti kleenex e le suole di gomma scolpita vibram.
> 
> Domenico



In Germania gli stessi fazzoletti sono tutti "Tempo".


----------



## DavìdV

Si ma qui non si parla di chi produce di più o chi fa più publicità. Anche in italia il "Tempo" e conosciuta moltissimo. Ma per strada io non chiedo: "Per cortesia ha un Tempo per il mio raffreddore?" . Forse un "cleanex" anche se è più indicato, suppongo, per quelli imbevuti e profumati.
Grazie ancora


----------



## dolanf

DavìdV said:


> (...)
> Chissà se Jeans originariamente era un marchio di pantaloni che a dato il nome al particolare tessuto?



Qui pare invece che il tessuto "blu di Genova", che nello slang americano diventa "blue jeans" abbia dato il nome ai pantaloni.
Levi Strauss preferì  fabbricarli col tessuto "bleu de Nîmes" ed i suoi diventarono "Blue Denim".
Per ritornare al tema di partenza, pur restando ai jeans, si può rilevare che una trentina d'anni fa erano tutti "levi".

Buona serata


----------



## DavìdV

Ok quindi è da escludere jeans come marchio.
Stavo pensando guardando una lapada se "Neon" è anche un marchio... chissà dovro fare una ricerca.


----------



## Dracoo

DavìdV said:


> Ok quindi è da escludere jeans come marchio.
> Stavo pensando guardando una lapada se "Neon" è anche un marchio... chissà dovro fare una ricerca.


 
Neon si riferisce al Gas contenuto in queso tipo di lampadine.

E il nome del Gas significa "nuovo" (dal greco _neos_).


----------



## DavìdV

Sapevo che esisteva il gas neon, dopo l'ossigeno se non sbaglio, ma non pensavo che si usasse per quete lampade. Grazie


----------



## Horazio

GOLDONE ! Da "Gold one"


----------



## DavìdV

E Che cos'è Goldone?
Mai sentito


----------



## dolanf

Goldone è il preservativo, chi dice perchè  gli americani nella seconda guerra mondiale usavano tutti la marca citata da Horazio, chi invece perché la Hatù (la prima fabbrica italiana di preservativi) fu fondata negli anni '20 dal cav. Goldoni. Sembra più probabile la seconda.

Buona notte


----------



## Horazio

DavìdV said:


> E Che cos'è Goldone?
> Mai sentito


 
Ops! Forse è solo del nord. Qui si usa molto ( Veneto ).


----------



## onietta

Horazio said:


> Ops! Forse è solo del nord. Qui si usa molto ( Veneto ).


 
Mai sentito usare, al limite con la "n" al posto della "l"...



E invece *Coca Cola*? Noi chiediamo sempre una Coca, che sia poi pespsi o altro non ci si pensa mai.


----------



## sabrinita85

onietta said:


> E invece *Coca Cola*? Noi chiediamo sempre una Coca, che sia poi pespsi o altro non ci si pensa mai.


Brava! È vero!


----------



## Mariano50

onietta said:


> E invece *Coca Cola*? Noi chiediamo sempre una Coca, che sia poi pespsi o altro non ci si pensa mai.



Ciao onietta, in Germania non ti capirebbero (o forse chiamerebbero la polizia?? ).
Qui si ordina sempre una "cola" (Kola)..
Ciao


----------



## dolanf

C'è anche l'aspirina! Fra l'altro in forza del Trattato di Versailles del 1919, il nome diventò di pubblico dominio in Francia, Gran Bretagna e Stati Uniti.

Buona notte a tutti!


----------



## DavìdV

Il crodino mi sembra esatto in questo contesto che ne dite?


----------



## xeneize

A dire la verità, "crodino" mi pare unicamente il nome di _quella_ bevanda, non è che si usa come nome comune per altre.


----------



## merse0

Aggiungo:

- hoover per aspirapolvere (abbastanza raro, in realtà...)
- pulman per autobus turistico
- formica (il materiale, on l'insetto)

saluti
alex


----------



## sabrinita85

merse0 said:


> Aggiungo:
> 
> - hoover per aspirapolvere (abbastanza raro, in realtà...)
> - pulman per autobus turistico
> - formica (il materiale, on l'insetto)
> 
> saluti
> alex


Quindi tu dici: 
_dai, passa l'hoover che c'è polvere in casa?_ 

Pullman e formica sono nomi di marche?


----------



## Saoul

Si, Pullman deriva dal nome di George Pullman, uno dei primi a progettare un veicolo di quel tipo, e Formica era prima di tutto una marca.


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> Si, Pullman deriva dal nome di George Pullman, uno dei primi a progettare un veicolo di quel tipo, e Formica era prima di tutto una marca.


Pensa tu, sono così comuni oggigiorno questi termini che neanche sapevo che fossero il nome di una marca! Avrei detto "a palla" che fossero solo nomi comuni di cose.


----------



## Horazio

merse0 said:


> Aggiungo:
> 
> - hoover per aspirapolvere (abbastanza raro, in realtà...)


 
Abbastanza raro ? Direi proprio inesistente in italiano.


----------

